# Police seize over a hundred marijuana plants in remote field



## FruityBud (Jun 24, 2008)

Police confiscated between 160 to 180 marijuana plants growing in a remote field off Hebb Street Friday and Monday mornings.

Police Chief Joseph Ferreira said the Police Department had received a tip about marijuana plants growing off the street, located about a half mile from the Brayton Point Power Plant and I-195, between a fire access road and ONeil Road.

Ferreira said Detective Sgt. Jay Borges and 19 other members of the Southeastern Massachusetts Law Enforcement Council met early Monday morning as part of its marijuana eradication operation. With members using ATVs and going in on foot, police found hundreds of marijuana plants growing just across the road from where other plants had been found last week  both sides of Hebb Street. The plants were located about 700 yards from one of two Brayton Point security gates.

Neither fields were accessible by car, Ferreira said, who admitted the plants were grown elsewhere before being replanted in the remote field.

Clearly they were potted in 3- to 4-inch pots before being brought out there because these roots are rolled up in balls, Ferreira said.

He said the value of the plants, which measured about a foot tall, were about $10,000 now, but if the plants had been allowed to grow until the peak month of August, when they could get as tall as 6 feet, the value on the street for each plant would be about $1,000 a plant, Ferreira said.

These plants are only a couple of months old, he said.

No one has yet been arrested for the crime though some surveillance has taken place around the site since the discovery, but Ferreira would not get into any specifics on what the police have turned up. He said if caught, the charge of cultivating marijuana could carry a prison term of up to five years.

Theres evidence that the plants were not grown in that field, and it was obvious that someone had planted them in the field and were cultivating them, Ferreira said. Its a remote area, where houses are far away.
Ferreira said the Police Department will now seek a court order in order to incinerate the plants.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6laqzb*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2008)

> He said the value of the plants, which measured about a foot tall, were about $10,000 now, but if the plants had been allowed to grow until the peak month of August, when they could get as tall as 6 feet, the value on the street for each plant would be about $1,000 a plant, Ferreira said.



The value of the plant now was $0. They had no buds, how can they put any money value on that.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> The value of the plant now was $0. They had no buds, how can they put any money value on that.



They can make anything real... Even make Cannabis, a deadly drug...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone who becomes a leod has poor genetics. Just as simple as that.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone is gonna be pissed when they  find out they're stuff got thrown in the fire's


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Anyone who becomes a leod has poor genetics. Just as simple as that.



....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

Man That was my GROW!!!...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

Ill do the only fire of my weed...and some friiends from MP


----------

